# NTI wf200 wood boiler and storage tank ????



## hyattpeters (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi I'm new to this site but I like what I'm hearing, I have a new house heating 1500 sq feet in the basement and 1500sq feet upstairs, infloor up and down with a concrete over pour upstairs. My heating system consists of a slaint/fin electric boiler which is just for backup.(Not even turned on unless it's real cold!!) My primary heat source is NTI (NY thermal inc.) wf 200 wood boiler which is rated for 100000 btu's and it also has a domestic hot water coil which heats a 40 gal. electric hot water tank in the wood burning months. I mix the water going into the floor down to about 100*f, water starts to pump out of the wood boiler @ 120*, front drafts shuts down about 160* (and yes the drafts are shut quite a bit so I do have idle time) Which works great as long as i still have hot water.  I get about a 6 - 7 hour burn (I'm burning mostly maple about 7-8 cord a year) But I don't have any water temp. left by the time I return home from work. Now I have the option to buy a stainless steel 660 gal. milk tank  which would already have some insulation in it. So my question is; do you guys think this would be a good choice for a storage tank, and do you think it would fix my problem of running out of hot water??? I also included a couple of pics of my system as it is right now. Thanks for now


----------



## hyattpeters (Feb 6, 2009)

Ok  what might be a good choice of tank for me to use and approx. how big?


----------

